# Syngonanthus Micropropagation (Text & Pic Heavy!)



## legomaniac89 (Mar 16, 2008)

That looks more like _Syngonanthus "Belem"_, which actually used to be classified as a _Tonina_, so it's not too far off. I've seen these tissue cultured containers of plants before and it's a great way to mass produce some of the more uncommon species. I'm glad to see that some stores are beginning to carry them.


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

Yeah, that's great... Did you get that at denny's pet world?

It's erroneously classed as a tonina, as you suspected.

Although at 12 dollars for basically a clump of tiny emersed stems, it seems a bit pricey (although if you bought it at denny's, that would be par for the course)

I saw those tubes of plants though, and they all looked very healthy (especially since they have absolutely no light over the plants on that narrow shelf)


----------



## timwag2001 (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah, definately syngonanthus. i'm not too sure about how they look emersed but i think it looks more like manaus though

thats pretty cool though, and a real good price


----------



## mordalphus (Jun 23, 2010)

timwag2001 said:


> yeah, definately syngonanthus. i'm not too sure about how they look emersed but i think it looks more like manaus though
> 
> thats pretty cool though, and a real good price



True dat, definitely looks more like manaus. I forgot, the belem is curled under and looks more like an umbrella


----------



## Tinanti (Aug 25, 2005)

Of course, it will look a bit different emersed.

It's probably this (the label at the top is an annotation label - the correct name is there):
http://fm2.fieldmuseum.org/vrrc/max/ERIO-syng-anom-2186001.jpg

It can be quite difficult to convert to emersed growth, so you might take the opportunity to grow it that way. If you get any inflorescences, please let me know. 

The so-called "Ammannia sp. 'Bonsai'" is really _Rotala indica_ (the real one).


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

*@Legomaniac89*
Thanks for the info, I knew there was something going on with that name!

*@Mordalphus*
Yes, I did. I'm somewhat bittersweet that they are attempting to get into more in depth Shrimp/Plants while carrying little knowledge, I'd rather have locals know about AquariumPlus and this forum! But I was actually surprised what I got for the price. Although you are right about the small/emersed stems, I pulled off 15 of the biggest ones and still have about half left. If I math good, I'm paying about 35 cents a stem. Not a bad value if they convert nicely.
The reason they look healthy is because they JUST got them in, a few of the swords are starting to melt away. We will see..
BTW, money setbacks on the new tank, so I delay on the substrate..again.

*@Timwag2001*
I'm pumped if it's either one, I can't wait to see what they turn into!

*@Tinanti*
I will absolutely set some stems aside and see if I can get them to flower.
Thank you for the picture!
Ah, finally some clarification on the Ammania Bonsai thing. I knew that one or the other was the wrong name. This company isn't very focused on the scientific names I suppose.

I'll update this post when things start to grow normally, under the water and above!


----------



## Indeed (Jan 28, 2011)

if you got that container from sierra fish and pets i must say they are amazing and will just explode with new grow under good conditions, i highly recommend them.


----------



## xJaypex (Jul 4, 2009)

I'm growing all three of these emersed I can check and verify if you want.


----------



## Ben Belton (Dec 12, 2008)

Does it say where the flask came from? Tropica has hinted at selling micropropagated plants in the US soon, but they would have the name right.

This looks like a great find.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

*@Ben Belton*

It is a small aquatic nursery out of Canada I was told.
*

@xJaypex 
*
That'd be awesome, do you have any pictures or a thread of your emersed setup?


----------



## JoraaÑ (Jun 29, 2009)

looks very much syngonanthus sp. manaus.


----------



## Aqua'd (Dec 20, 2009)

Hey guys, just a quick update.
The 10 or so stems I planted in my friend's tank 2 weeks ago have grown tremendously, and these stems are absolutely Syngonanthus 'Belem', not 'Manaus'.

They have that twirled under look to them now, and totally had me fooled in emersed form. 

The growth is a lot faster underwater than in my emersed setup, much to my surprise.

(sorry, no pics ATM)


----------



## ubr0ke (Jul 28, 2010)

Aqua'd....Your not to far from the nursery 

The tubs are from Aquaflora Nurseries in British Columbia, Canada.
Even though I gave the plug I must also request you stop buying these.
Why you might ask?..Simple...So they stop shipping to the US and we can have them all to ourselves...haha

Example....at bigals downoi is $23 for a pot...3 small plants...
Aquaflora tissue culture....$8 for 15 plants......

Im pretty sure we need all the help we can get from aquaflora


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I second that.
Aquaflora Nurseries is mass producing and a growing business. They are currently growing those and other common plants.

Really nice, since those containers are quarantined. You don't have to worry about bringing bacteria/bugs into your tanks since they're sterile!

-Gordon


----------



## ukigumo11 (Sep 26, 2010)

Went to Sierra Pets in Renton today and the list of tissue cultured plants they had available was as follows:
1) "bonsai", Ammania
2) Anubias: Angustifolia, nana petite, nana tetra
3) Bacopa: Australis, Lemon, Myriophyloides
4) Cardamine Lyrata
5) Crypt: Balansae, Becketii Petchi, Lucens, Parva, Pontederifolia, Wendtii green, Wendtii Mi Oya, Wendtii Tropica, Willisii,
6) Curly Pond Weed
7) Didiplis Dianda
8) Dwarf Baby Tears
9) Dwarf Hairgrass
10) Dwarf Little Star
11) Dwarf Pennywort
12) Eriocaulon Seaceum
13) Four Leaf Clover
14) Frog bit
15) Giant Hair Grass
16) Glossostigma Elatinoides
17) Golden Creeping Jenny
18) Gracillis
19) Hairgrass
20) Hygro: Angustifolia, Compact, Pantanal, Purple, Scarlet, Scarlet sm. leaves, Siamensis, Siamensis 53B
21) Java Fern, Narrow, Wavy
22) Junctus Repens
23) Ludwigia: Arcuata, Brevipes, Glandulosa, Repens, Repens Rubin
24) Micrantheimum Umbrosum
25) Moneywort
26) Christmas Moss
27) Java Moss
28) Weeping Moss
29) Nesaea Crassicaulis
30) Onion Plant
31) Parrot's Feather: Matto-Grosso, Red
32) Pennywort
33) Pogostenum Stellata
34) Ranalisma Rostrata
35) Red Floating Fern
36) Rotala: Colorata, Macrandra, Mayaca, Rotundifolia, Wallichii
37) Star Grass
38) Subwassertang
39) Sword: A-flame, African Pygmy Chain, Amazon, Chain, Giant Micro, Marble Queen, Micro, Ozelot, Parviflorus, Rangerii, Red Flame, Rigidfolius
40) Syngonanthus: Belem, Manaus
41) Tonina Fluviatilis
42) Water Sprite
43) Water Wisteria

The person working there said that they supposedly had a shelf life of 6 months in their plastic containers. Although not all plants were in stock, he said that they could be ordered.


----------

